# Lost Fans Warning - You could miss the finale.



## kevinsf (Oct 25, 2007)

The three episodes of Lost airing this Thursday all have the same title, *"There's No Place Like Home". *Therefore, TiVo considers them "repeats". If you have a Season Pass for Lost and have it set up to only record new episodes, *you will miss the final episode of Lost* if you don't go to the guide and manually set each episode to record. I only noticed (Thank god!) this when I checked my "To Do List" and saw that Lost was not included for this week, and Season Pass indicated no new episodes. LOTS of fans who are counting on the Season Pass to record the episode (like it has all season), could end up *MISSING THE FINALE!!! *Lost fans would go crazy if they missed the *only airing of the finale*. *Spread the word!*


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I see two episodes scheduled for 5/29. The first is a repeat of part 1 (1 hour) that originally aired on 5/15 which is not scheduled to record and the second episode is part 2 of 2 (2 hours) which is a new episode that my Tivo's SP has picked up and is scheduled to record.

No problems here anyway.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> I see two episodes scheduled for 5/29. The first is a repeat of part 1 that originally aired on 5/15 and the second episode is part 2 which is a a new episode that my Tivo's SP has picked up and is scheduled to record.
> 
> No problems here anyway.


That second part should be 2 hours long. Might want to check that.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I also have two episodes shown: A one hour rerun, which was NOT set up for recording by the TiVo, and the two hour season finale that WAS automatically set up to be recorded as part of my Season Pass. I suspect that the OP, if he really did have an issue with the actual season finale not being recorded automatically, has the Comcast TiVo, which uses Gemstar as its program guide source, instead of Tribune, which provided program guide data for stand-alone TiVos.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

My non-Tivo HD DVR lists 3 episodes - There's No Place Like Home parts 1, 2, & 3, and 2 & 3 are scheduled to record. (9PM & 10PM)


----------



## bp888 (Sep 28, 2004)

TiVo doesn't look only at the title. It also looks at episode number. So while this season pass alert's OP is well-intentioned, they are wrong.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

my mythtv box (which also gets its guide data from tribune) is showing a 1 hour repeat at 8PM and the 2 hour new episode at 9PM. No problems here.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

bp888 said:


> So while this season pass alert's OP is well-intentioned, they are wrong.


How is he "wrong"? If it wasn't set to record in his schedule, there's nothing "wrong" about his post. This is probably just one of many cases I've seen where the schedule shows up differently in one region, and he had the unfortunate privilege of being in the area with wrong data.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

My DirecTV HD DVR shows Part 1 at 8:00 and Parts 2 & 3 as one two-hour episode at 9:00. Both are scheduled to record, presumably there's something in the data making Part 1 not appear as a repeat because of the additional scenes. Speaking of which, if you're not aware, you might want to check out. The repeat includes an extended version of the press conference.

And yes, there's something wrong with either the OP's guide data or his understanding of how the TiVo software works. Evidently he's not the only one with guide data showing the finale as two separate one-hour episodes, but if either or both of them are actually not scheduled to record, I'd be really surprised if that's due to the episode title. It does seem unusual for it to be showing up as two separate episodes - it seems that most guide data shows it as a two-hour episode, although even having "Parts 2 & 3" in the title is unusual. In all three previous seasons, they've had 2-hour final episodes, but none of them was called "Parts 1 & 2" or "Parts 2 & 3." In season 1, the finale was aired on two nights just like this year - a 1-hour "Part 1" one week, then a 2-hour "Part 2" the next week. Perhaps this change has something to do with whatever confusion there might be.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> How is he "wrong"? If it wasn't set to record in his schedule, there's nothing "wrong" about his post. This is probably just one of many cases I've seen where the schedule shows up differently in one region, and he had the unfortunate privilege of being in the area with wrong data.


My HD-TiVo also has the finale in the To Do List, so the part about "you will miss the final episode of Lost" is wrong. I don't think there's any doubt that the OP is correct about the episodes not being set to record on his own TiVo, but the assumptions made about the cause and the effect were not correct. I also doubt that it will be the only airing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just to add a data-point, my S3 has it as a two-hour episode, scheduled to record on a FRO SP. The rerun before is not scheduled to record.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

You might want to manually record Part 1 though, it's going to have an extended press conference scene. FYI. 

Greg


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LordKronos said:


> How is he "wrong"? If it wasn't set to record in his schedule, there's nothing "wrong" about his post. This is probably just one of many cases I've seen where the schedule shows up differently in one region, and he had the unfortunate privilege of being in the area with wrong data.


I think the OP's histrionics is why one could say he is "wrong". Many of us have posted warnings about potential recording problems. Heck, check the Andromeda Strain thread for a look at how crazy it can get. And no one minds a heads-up warning; better safe than sorry.

But a post with "you will miss"--and in bold nonetheless--becomes a little over-reactive, especially once it's shown not to be universally true.

In the OP's defense, it was his first post. He'll learn, and hopefully become a welcome contributor to TCF. Or not . . . 

ETA: Both my S3s have no problem recording the correct episode(s).


----------

